# Deep hole cast netting for shrimp



## Kcorbett (Oct 21, 2020)

I just ordered a 12.5 ft shrimping cast net with sewn webbing on the bottom (to keep the net from closing up as it falls to the bottom) from Ed Shumaker out of Daytona area. Should be ready next week. 

I’m really hoping to get out on the boat near Brunswick, st simons, and Jekyll area a few times in November and December to do some cold weather cast netting for the big daddy shrimp that never made it out to sea for spawning. I’ve read that they congregate in larger numbers in deep holes from 20-40 ft. 

We seine once or twice a year on Jekyll and this year was as good as we’ve ever done. We got shrimp in the freezer, but I’m exciting about throwing the big net and hopefully catching some jumbos and just trying something new.

Has anyone done this successfully and mind sharing info on how to approach it? Or even just heard of others doing it successfully?

Here’s the article that originally piqued my interest. https://www.gon.com/fishing/its-shrimping-time


----------



## Seanote (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a friend who does this each year.  He finds the shrimp in the depth you describe with his sonar.  He doesn't cast the net.  It is taped and he just puts it over the side and it opens on the way down.  I think he uses a 16 ft net.  So you should do well with a 12.5.  I have always wanted to do it but haven't been available when he goes.


----------



## Kcorbett (Oct 21, 2020)

Seanote said:


> I have a friend who does this each year.  He finds the shrimp in the depth you describe with his sonar.  He doesn't cast the net.  It is taped and he just puts it over the side and it opens on the way down.  I think he uses a 16 ft net.  So you should do well with a 12.5.  I have always wanted to do it but haven't been available when he goes.



That’s crazy that he doesn’t even cast! I had heard that it really opens up with the webbing, but no idea it was that effective.

Do you know if he looks for deeper holes back in creeks or is it just anywhere in the sound like by the main channel, by bridges etc?


----------



## fuelman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

I've cast netted the mouth of Julienton River that's referenced in the article. My dad and I used to call it "fishing by consensus". At low tide when you come out of the river into the sound just look for the boats. They will stack up when the shrimp are there. I have seen the commercial guys that don't throw. They just drape the net and move the boat to help it spread. It's a lot of work either way.


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 22, 2020)

We do it as often as we can starting around Thanksgiving. We have some tried and true spots that generally always hold shrimp, but we are always on the look out for more. We ease up and down the smaller creeks at low tide and look for holes in the 25-40 ft range. I can usually see them on my depth finder.


----------



## Kcorbett (Dec 30, 2020)

Just following up on this thread. We finally got out and had some success with the deep hole shrimp. Tried fishing most of the day without a single bite, but redeemed ourselves with the cast net. Our sonar isn’t working great, so we couldn’t see them, but we picked out a couple deep holes on the nav charts and sure enough, they were there. Pretty exciting if you ask me. 

Didn’t make it at dead low tide, and the casts got less and less plentiful, but we had a few doozies when we first got there with 100-150 shrimp each. The pic attached is a single cast. Size was medium. We were catching them at depths of 25-30ft. The net is 12.5’. It’s a bit of a bear to pull up. I cast for about 1.5 hours (maybe 20-30 casts) and I was completely worn out. I’m guessing we caught 6-8 gallons of shrimp. Heads off it was about 13 quart bags worth.

I talked to a guy at the dock the day before who went over by joiner creek and said he was only getting 10 small shrimp per cast in 27ft of water. He had a 10ft net with webbing around it. So not sure why that was not as good for him. 

Thanks to everyone who replied above.

Sidenote that GA extended the shrimp season. So there is still some time for anyone looking to go out. https://coastalgadnr.org/georgia-shrimp-season-extended-2021


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 31, 2020)

Y'all dood good!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 6, 2022)

Redman54 said:


> We do it as often as we can starting around Thanksgiving. We have some tried and true spots that generally always hold shrimp, but we are always on the look out for more. We ease up and down the smaller creeks at low tide and look for holes in the 25-40 ft range. I can usually see them on my depth finder.
> View attachment 1045170View attachment 1045171View attachment 1045172View attachment 1045173


Clay,
Do you use a taped or untaped net?


----------



## Knotmuch (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm not Clay, but if he is cast netting in deep water, he is using a taped net.


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 7, 2022)

Dog Hunter said:


> Clay,
> Do you use a taped or untaped net?



Yes sir, it's a 10' taped net. It's not fun to throw or pull up, but if the shrimp are there, it's worth it.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 10, 2022)

Kcorbett said:


> Just following up on this thread. We finally got out and had some success with the deep hole shrimp. Tried fishing most of the day without a single bite, but redeemed ourselves with the cast net. Our sonar isn’t working great, so we couldn’t see them, but we picked out a couple deep holes on the nav charts and sure enough, they were there. Pretty exciting if you ask me.
> 
> Didn’t make it at dead low tide, and the casts got less and less plentiful, but we had a few doozies when we first got there with 100-150 shrimp each. The pic attached is a single cast. Size was medium. We were catching them at depths of 25-30ft. The net is 12.5’. It’s a bit of a bear to pull up. I cast for about 1.5 hours (maybe 20-30 casts) and I was completely worn out. I’m guessing we caught 6-8 gallons of shrimp. Heads off it was about 13 quart bags worth.
> 
> ...


You’re a stud in my book if you threw a 12.5ft net 20 time. I can’t throw my 12‘ Cracker 20 times back to back maybe not even in a whole day without really feeling it the next day. Glad you had succes!


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 20, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> You’re a stud in my book if you threw a 12.5ft net 20 time. I can’t throw my 12‘ Cracker 20 times back to back maybe not even in a whole day without really feeling it the next day. Glad you had succes!



True dat. I throw a puny 9’ net about 5 times and I’m ready to buy bait.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 23, 2022)

Food shrimp cast net” having a minimum bar mesh of 5⁄8 inch.

Does this mean net has to be a 5/8 in or larger or 5/8 in and smallest mesh.  i'm thinking 5/8 in and larger but wanting to verify before purchasing a net


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 25, 2022)

Dog Hunter said:


> Food shrimp cast net” having a minimum bar mesh of 5⁄8 inch.
> 
> Does this mean net has to be a 5/8 in or larger or 5/8 in and smallest mesh.  i'm thinking 5/8 in and larger but wanting to verify before purchasing a net


Food shrimp quantities: 5/8" mesh opening minimum, larger than 5/8" OK, smaller than 5/8" no-go.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Nov 26, 2022)

Anybody know where to get a shrimp siene from and what size? Can't find anything suitable ANYWHERE


----------



## RHFisherman (Nov 27, 2022)

I used Bountiful Seines out of FL.  Got a great 40' seine, quality and performance was top notch.

When it comes to cast nets.  I have a 12' Morada, my absolute favorite brand when it comes to cast nets.....worth every penny.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2022)

Kcorbett said:


> I just ordered a 12.5 ft shrimping cast net with sewn webbing on the bottom (to keep the net from closing up as it falls to the bottom) from Ed Shumaker out of Daytona area. Should be ready next week.
> 
> I’m really hoping to get out on the boat near Brunswick, st simons, and Jekyll area a few times in November and December to do some cold weather cast netting for the big daddy shrimp that never made it out to sea for spawning. I’ve read that they congregate in larger numbers in deep holes from 20-40 ft.
> 
> ...



Did this years ago in Sapelo Sound.  Watched the depth finder very closely for squiggly lines on the bottom.  Caught many a mac daddy shrimp this way. They changed the netting laws to disallow taping nets and I quit.  I haven't been back since they changed back to allow it.


----------



## charlie81 (Dec 7, 2022)

King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah said:


> Anybody know where to get a shrimp siene from and what size? Can't find anything suitable ANYWHERE


Bait shop on st Simons sells nets made by “Pop”. I bought a 50ft a few months ago and seems to be good quality


----------

